# Favorite Freshwater Fish



## Bucki (Dec 24, 2007)

Im just curious. My favorite would probably be Perch.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Where's walleye or saugeye??.....one of the best!!!


----------



## Bucki (Dec 24, 2007)

O ya sorry. I forgot walleye. :banghead


----------



## chuckseven (Oct 6, 2007)

My favorite is winning the poll..


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm 1 of the first 11. Crappie, without a doubt. Had a fish fry yesterday at a bud's shop. Hurt myself.


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

> *ironman172 (4/3/2008)*Where's walleye or saugeye??.....one of the best!!!


I voted for crappie and would rank bluegill next,but walleye is far superior to both in my opinion.


----------

